# Color Changing???



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

The power went out the other day, and my betta tank got colder than usual. We couldn't run water, thus meaning I couldn't make it any warmer. Claire, my female betta, turned all cream colored instead of her usual color: white body, red fins. Was this because of cold water? If not, what else could have happened? Please help and thanks in advance!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Color change can be caused by stress.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Hmmm... Okay, does that mean she was stressed because it was cold? Because as soon as our power came back on it took about five minutes for her to go back to normal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

I would think that it was because it was cold because bettas are tropical fish and like warm water, they don't like cold water. I have two male bettas and they are in room temperature water until I can get a heater for their tank. As of right now they are doing wonderful, only one disease each.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I see. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome


----------

